# long time, no labs!



## Prudence (Oct 30, 2012)

So back in February, I was taking 88mcg of levo with 5mcg of Cytomel. However I had started birth control back in December when i was given this doseage-and my TSH went to a 17. My FT4 was 1.5 (.8-1.8 is the range) and they only checked total T3 which was only 74. (60-180 is the range.) They had warned me it was more than likely my birth control causing the large TSH jump, so they decided to up both my levo and Cytomel. 100 mcg levo and 10mcg Cytomel.

Now my latest labs, my TSH is the best it's been since my RAI last February-1.19. However, my FT4 jumped to 1.7 and they didn't order ANY T3 tests. Not FT3 or TT3 (and I know my FT3 was right at the bottom of the range-it was a 2 when it starts at 2.7 in their range.) I don't understand why not since I'm on a drug that helps your T3 levels.

I feel really crummy. I feel both wired yet exhausted, still get the dizziness and brain fog, and I think it's because I'm getting way too much Levo. I'm thinking of asking to go back down to 88mcg-I only went on the birth control for cramp control, but I think I might ditch it for now and try to get back on track. I felt better for a bit first starting T3, but since I started birth control at the same time, it seems like a nightmare trying to balance my FT4 and FT3 levels. Should I stay on 100 and up the Cytomel slowly, hoping it will decrease my FT4? (past results when I was feeling great shows I feel best at around 1.3) Or should I ask to go down to 88mcg of levo before tweaking anything with the cytomel? I really have never felt well when my FT4 is on the high end, but I don't know which is worth pursuing first-just slowly trying to add in more Cytomel with what I'm on now, or try to get lowered to 88 first. Thoughts?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Right; your exogenous T4 should not have been increased; just the cytomel. It is normal for the FT4 to be lower when taking any form of T3.

And taking more T4 can make you feel bad. Yup!

Talk to your doctor about this. At this point the only test that really really matters is the FREE T3 test!


----------



## Prudence (Oct 30, 2012)

Andros said:


> Right; your exogenous T4 should not have been increased; just the cytomel. It is normal for the FT4 to be lower when taking any form of T3.
> 
> And taking more T4 can make you feel bad. Yup!
> 
> Talk to your doctor about this. At this point the only test that really really matters is the FREE T3 test!


I shot a message about wanting to go back to 88mcg (and also to remember to put FT3 on my labs next time!) This is how I felt back in December before I started Cytomel-My FT4 was 1.7 then too, but my FT3 was so low, I just felt so out of whack.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Let us know what your doc has to say. If not amenable, you may have to find a doc who understands this stuff. I hope this doc sees the light as it was a blessing that he/she even Rx'd Cytomel.

Hugs,


----------



## Prudence (Oct 30, 2012)

Siiighhh. Doesn't want to change levo doseage right away. Wants to see where I'm at in six weeks without estrogen (birth control) first before making a decision. I am happy they give Cytomel, but they seem to not really care about FT4 and FT3 levels as long as your TSH is good, and the T4 and T3 levels are still in "lab range," unfortunately. I think it is time to inally branch out of that office. They tell me so many contridicting things though-"oh, your FT4 is high, that's bad! " Next visit: "Oh, no it's fine if it's high, doesn't matter." I just seem to get a run around every visit, and it's bizarre. It's like they can't make up their own mind about what matters with thyroid. They had told me before birth control can increase the need for thyroid drugs and when I went hyper this past summer could of been me going off the birth control I was on at the time, and I went hyper quick-like in less than a month. And suddenly that logic is right out the window when I ask this time around.


----------

